

Nokia trademarks "Nokia Money". Nokia and Apple attacking credit card companies? - dirtyaura
http://www.intomobile.com/2009/07/19/nokia-trademark-devices-money.html

======
dirtyaura
I think super-easy mini payments from mobile web browser can change how
business is made in web. An additional category of business models becomes
much more viable for web services.

